# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How do I make Wizards of the Coast dungeon style map?

## Saruva

Hello guys (girls), I know that WotC doesn't make the maps, but their maps are kind of a reference, so, I never did something so fancy before like these dungeon map (see below) I mostly use some simple mapping style to do my dungeons but I have this awesome dungeon in my mind that needs to come alive in a good map but I don't know where to start!! Here are my questions regarding the example maps:

1) Does this style of map have a name? (I can see that it's drawn but I can't find tutorials for it) 
2) Are there any tutorials about this style here? If not, where can I find tutorials for this?

I see that they're hard and trick to do since it's drawn, any ohter information about how I can make maps like these will be very appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## foremost

Hey there. I'll try to answer your questions best I can, though I'm no expert and might end up speaking gibberish.

2013's April/May Lite Challenge had this style going on for a lot of mappers.

1) I think these would be called battlemaps. Bogie does a lot of those, so maybe PM him (possible once you have 5 posts on the forum) for more info. Also might be called Encounter Maps. It's also possible that "Wizards of the Coast" has it's own unique style  :Razz: 
2) If I was right in #1, here, here, AND HERE.

Good luck.
Hopefully I'm not wrong  :Razz:  Probably shouldn't open my mouth when it's about something I'm not sure of.

----------


## Chick

OK, here are some ways to start.

1.  Look through the Gallery (top of screen), find some maps you like, see who made them and search the forum for that person's threads (tutorials, WIPs, finished maps, whatever) and you will find good ideas and suggestions.

2.  Look through the Tutorials section of this forum, find threads on underground dungeons, etc.

3.  Look through the forum section on Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping, find maps you like and read a lot.

4.  Look through the Mapping Elements section to find things like dungeon tiles and furnishings.

5.  Try making a map, post it, and ask for suggestions and critiques.

6.  Don't hesitate to PM people who have made maps you like, and ask them about their techniques.  Most people here are willing to share their knowledge pretty freely.


Everything you need to create maps like these is available somewhere in this forum.  You just have to spend some time learning it, there is no quick and easy way except practice  :Smile: 

And by the way, welcome to the Guild!!

----------


## Ascension

Mike Schley, the artist in question, is a member here but I don't think he has a tutorial per se.  There may be some tips in various posts but I can't guarantee it.  Torstan has some tutorials that show the basic process but without some practice you won't be able to emulate the style.

----------


## Saruva

Thank you so much guys! I didn't know where to start, foremost the scond tutorial was just what I was looking for, exactly that style that looks it was drawn bit to bit but it wasn't,  thank you ass well chick I'm already browsing through the indicated sessions and Ascension yep that's the guy, I just couldn't find his name to post with his art, thank you all one more time! I promisse that I will post the map when I learn how to do it!

----------


## foremost

Glad to hear we helped.

Looking forward to seeing the map!

----------


## Larb

I just call that the Schley style because he did so many D&D maps and his style is pretty recognizable. I am a big fan of his mapping style too.

I know he did start doing a tutorial blog which you can find here.

----------


## handsome_unlimited

Torstan's tutorials will get you 80% of the way there. Additionally, Mike actually has a tutorials site, though he only has one post that will be relevant to you (in which he shoes how to make a barrel). The barrel tut is extremely helpful in understanding how he arrives at his finished product.

http://schleytutorials.tumblr.com/po...-a-barrel-roll

I also love his style, and I try to emulate it whenever I create a map. In my mind, a D&D map should look like a Mike Schley map. I'm guessing you're a DM?

----------


## handsome_unlimited

Apologies, seems I linked you to the same site that Larb linked you to.

Larb, seeing as you have similar interests, do you have anything to contribute to my question over at http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...690#post284690 ?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

----------

